# Lil Beginnings Gone Fishing CONTEST GAME OVER!



## REO (Sep 15, 2010)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.. if you mess-up, you may be disqualified.

My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is how to go fishing*.

#1 - We have 150 fish and some of them are SPECIAL SEAHORSES in the big-ol LB SEAHORSE POND.. and they all have numbers. (So post a number from 1 to 150!)

#2 - EACH DAY you can only pick ONE NUMBER. Each day = 12:01 AM to 12:00 PM (EST). Post your ONE number guess in this continuing message thread..

#3 - Robin (REO) will keep watch on the ONE NUMBER you post your guess EACH DAY in the thread to see if you got the SPECIAL SEAHORSE Number.

#4 - If you fished out (posted) that SPECIAL SEAHORSE number, Robin will POST IN THIS MESSAGE the WINNER of a PRIZE! And also contact you through your PM.

Just as EASY AS THAT!

PAY ATTENTION TO THE NUMBERS OTHER PEOPLE GUESS SO YOU DON"T PICK THE SAME NUMBER EACH DAY. If that happens, the winner will be the first correct one and your guess will be wasted. Make your seahorse catch count!

%%%%%%%%

This month we have some GREAT PRIZES all donated by some special members here on LB..

Please have a look at the PRIZES and the people that donated at this link.. Visit their web sites to!

If you are a winner, it would be nice to thank the person that donated the prize 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

Let the whole page load!

%%%%%%%%

*AND THE WINNERS ARE*!

Prize 1 *Nuzzle*

Prize 2 *Appylover2*

Prize 3 *Mad For Minis*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.. We plan to have a contest EVERY MONTH till we run out of prizes or are sick of this fishing thing.. whichever comes first..

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## justjinx (Sep 15, 2010)

I pick seahorse number 57! jennifer


----------



## Minimor (Sep 15, 2010)

Number 75 for me!


----------



## sdust (Sep 15, 2010)

My pick #81


----------



## Charley (Sep 15, 2010)

106


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 15, 2010)

17 for me today


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 15, 2010)

My first pick is 45!


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 15, 2010)

I pick #33


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Sep 15, 2010)

My first pick is 11


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 15, 2010)

32!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 15, 2010)

My guess is 72!


----------



## Jetiki (Sep 15, 2010)

I choose 54


----------



## Anne ABC (Sep 15, 2010)

I'l take 68 today!!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 15, 2010)

Lucky number 26...(Go Chase Utley!)


----------



## Renee (Sep 15, 2010)

# 133 for me!


----------



## SilverDollar (Sep 15, 2010)

147


----------



## kuelinkellyville (Sep 15, 2010)

#31


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Put me down for # 42.


----------



## epetrilli (Sep 15, 2010)

99 for me


----------



## walkermini (Sep 15, 2010)

14 for me!


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 15, 2010)

66 for me


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 15, 2010)

#33


----------



## yellerroseintx (Sep 15, 2010)

I will pick #9


----------



## Shaladar (Sep 15, 2010)

# 77


----------



## maggiemae (Sep 15, 2010)

102 for me!


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 15, 2010)

I pick 74 !


----------



## twister (Sep 15, 2010)

This is fun, I pick 8.


----------



## Nuzzle (Sep 15, 2010)

I pick 29


----------



## REO (Sep 15, 2010)

*Nuzzle* you caught the first seahorse!





PM me your mailing address so you can be sent your prize!


----------



## Nuzzle (Sep 15, 2010)

:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



I am so excited. I never win anything so I am in shock.


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 15, 2010)

hmm... I'll pick 83 for today


----------



## wrs (Sep 15, 2010)

My first pick is #39.


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 15, 2010)

11 for me


----------



## supaspot (Sep 15, 2010)

can I join in the fun ?



37


----------



## BBH (Sep 15, 2010)

number 53 pls!


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 15, 2010)

I pick 86


----------



## chandab (Sep 15, 2010)

If its not too late for today, I"ll pick 70.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 15, 2010)

48


----------



## REO (Sep 15, 2010)

Not too late, there's still 2 more prizes to be won


----------



## O So (Sep 15, 2010)

REO said:


> Not too late, there's still 2 more prizes to be won


Ok, I will play too!!





I pick

12


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 15, 2010)

I think #1


----------



## susanne (Sep 15, 2010)

Make mine 63


----------



## Marty (Sep 15, 2010)

Michael's lucky horse show number #88


----------



## Reble (Sep 15, 2010)

I pick # 57


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll go with 13!!


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Sep 15, 2010)

I pick 80


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 15, 2010)

OOO this is fun, I pick #113!!!


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll take 91 please.


----------



## CKC (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll pick #148


----------



## Dona (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll take 16 today


----------



## Devon (Sep 16, 2010)

Ill take 84 today


----------



## Minimor (Sep 16, 2010)

My guess for Thursday is 18


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll pick 31


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 16, 2010)

I'l join in with #17


----------



## sdust (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll take 81 today.


----------



## LC Farm (Sep 16, 2010)

59


----------



## djskid (Sep 16, 2010)

My guess.......*23*


----------



## AshleyNicole (Sep 16, 2010)

123 for me


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 16, 2010)

68 for Thursday.

Are you gonna remove all the old posts after a winner is announced each day? Sure would make it easier to know which number not to pick.


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 16, 2010)

I pick 74 again!


----------



## Mominis (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucky #7 for me, please.


----------



## Anne ABC (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll be #6 today!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 16, 2010)

67 please


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 16, 2010)

My lucky # 13 please


----------



## twister (Sep 16, 2010)

Fot Thursday I will pick 144

Yvonne


----------



## Renee (Sep 16, 2010)

# 133 for me.......


----------



## REO (Sep 16, 2010)

Carolyn, don't pick the same number again. If it didn't win yesterday, it won't win today. 3 numbers were chosen before the game started. This game goes on until all 3 of those numbers are guessed. You get one guess per day. The numbers don't change from day to day.


----------



## justjinx (Sep 16, 2010)

for today i will pick 44. jennifer


----------



## walkermini (Sep 16, 2010)

Darn, Its hard to keep track of what everyone has guessed! But I will say 105.


----------



## chandab (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't keep track, but I'll pick 11 today.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 16, 2010)

my pick for today is 145


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 16, 2010)

I cant keep track either but I will pick 149


----------



## Gini (Sep 16, 2010)

My pick is 94


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll go with 150.


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 16, 2010)

For Thursday my pick is 106


----------



## yellerroseintx (Sep 16, 2010)

9


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 16, 2010)

gezz my internet connection is too slow to keep up with all the numbers...so just my loss if it's already been picked...I will take 55


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 16, 2010)

#5 for me, hope it's a lucky one!


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going for number 10 today


----------



## jsites (Sep 16, 2010)

How about 132


----------



## Reble (Sep 16, 2010)

113 today


----------



## wrs (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll try #71 for today.


----------



## CKC (Sep 16, 2010)

My guess today will be 87.


----------



## supaspot (Sep 16, 2010)

37


----------



## susanne (Sep 16, 2010)

You mean we're supposed to check all of the previous numbers picked???

I'll just take my chances...

143


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll take 117


----------



## Nuzzle (Sep 16, 2010)

Today I pick 65


----------



## REO (Sep 16, 2010)

It's easy if you write down the numbers 1 through 150 and cross off all the ones already posted to see what's not picked yet


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 16, 2010)

That's what I have done and for today I pick 56.


----------



## epetrilli (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll take 111 today


----------



## sdust (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll pick 60 today!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 17, 2010)

i'll pick 14 today


----------



## Genie (Sep 17, 2010)

133-09/17/10


----------



## SHANA (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll pick number 4


----------



## Minimor (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, I misunderstood the original post--I thought every day was a fresh set of numbers. Oh well, I'm not going back through 10 pages to write down all the numbers now. Doesn't matter all that much--that's more trouble than it's worth actually.

I'll just guess 21 for Friday.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 17, 2010)

126 for Friday


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Sep 17, 2010)

144, please (can't view entire thread at the moment, hope I am not duplicating)


----------



## walkermini (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll say 109 for today.


----------



## CKC (Sep 17, 2010)

2


----------



## justjinx (Sep 17, 2010)

for today my choice is 76. jennifer


----------



## REO (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not that you're _supposed_ to or _have_ to, I was just saying what I would do if I were allowed to play.






Just sharing an idea if you wanted to make sure you were posting fresh, unused numbers, giving you better odds of maybe winning.



I was just trying to be helpful.

I guess I'll have to tweek what ML wrote in the directions to be more clear for next time.

After this game is over, NEW numbers will be chosen and a new game will be started! ML keeps the FUN going here on LB!





GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll go with 51


----------



## Renee (Sep 17, 2010)

# 17 for me....


----------



## Reble (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, this is fun, my number today is 120


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 17, 2010)

How bout 138?


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 17, 2010)

74 again today please.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 17, 2010)

I will take #24 today


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I'll finish off the 1 through 10 by choosing number 3 today


----------



## wrs (Sep 17, 2010)

#146 for today.


----------



## Nuzzle (Sep 17, 2010)

Today I pick 119


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 17, 2010)

I misunderstood the game too. I know my number for yesterday was a duplicate. Sorry to whoever had it first.

#1 for me today


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 17, 2010)

47


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll pick 61


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 17, 2010)

#100 (Fri)


----------



## twister (Sep 17, 2010)

Today I will pick 16


----------



## Anne ABC (Sep 17, 2010)

For Friday I'll pick # 15


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 17, 2010)

For today (Fri) i'll pick 101.


----------



## End Level Farms (Sep 17, 2010)

149


----------



## supaspot (Sep 17, 2010)

38


----------



## ClickMini (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha, just found this thread and want to play! For today, Friday, I choose #28! My birthdate and favorite #!


----------



## Sunrise Valley (Sep 17, 2010)

127


----------



## epetrilli (Sep 17, 2010)

69 for today


----------



## jsites (Sep 17, 2010)

22


----------



## REO (Sep 17, 2010)

The suspense is killing me!





If you can pick ones no one else has, your chances are better!

The numbers do Not change each day. They're the same.

Two more to be guessed!

Wheeee!!!!! This is fun!!!


----------



## AshleyNicole (Sep 17, 2010)

32 for today


----------



## Reble (Sep 17, 2010)

Now, stop laughing I just might have to stay up till midnight to guess again, this is killing me...


----------



## REO (Sep 17, 2010)

I know!



It's like playing battleship! Watching the torpedoes plunk all around, missing the targets! Too fun!





TEE HEE!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh I get it the numbers stay the same all my roulette numbers are all used up

I'm glad I'm not at the casino looking for them


----------



## O So (Sep 17, 2010)

118 for me today ( Friday )


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 17, 2010)

OK, today's guess for me is 40! It had better be lucky somehow cause as an age it sucks! lol


----------



## chandab (Sep 17, 2010)

PaintedMeadows said:


> OK, today's guess for me is 40! It had better be lucky somehow cause as an age it sucks! lol


I dunno, so far 40 is looking ok, but then the last two months of being 39 sucked... 2 months before my birthday I lost my best horse (first horse, best friend of 24 years, he was 27); the month before my birthday I fell hauling hay and severely sprained my wrist; and the week before I cut myself pretty good with a rotary cutter while quilting. In the month since I turned 40, knock on wood, nothing bad has happened. So, so far, so good.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh not me. I have a chronic nerve condition which has gotten worse since I turned 40. Possibly peri-menopausal, broke my foot, got a scope bite from shooting the rifle, lost my favourite chicken along with 6 others and all that since April. lol


----------



## Lovememinis (Sep 17, 2010)

I pick 39. Too much fun!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll do *72 *


----------



## epetrilli (Sep 18, 2010)

Ill try 96 to kick off my weekend


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll pick 73 today.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 18, 2010)

25, let it be a lucky one!


----------



## Sunrise Valley (Sep 18, 2010)

OK.... I'll do age , too... 49... really? So soon?


----------



## SHANA (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll choose 58 for Saturday


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 18, 2010)

Number for today is 43


----------



## Reble (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok #46


----------



## jsites (Sep 18, 2010)

124


----------



## Minimor (Sep 18, 2010)

My Saturday pick is....number 1 !!!


----------



## Renee (Sep 18, 2010)

# 56 for me....


----------



## chandab (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh, I didn't even keep track of the numbers I always pick for stuff like this, let alone everyone else's, so its probably already been picked.

I pick #5 for saturday.


----------



## sdust (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll pick 50 today!


----------



## Anne ABC (Sep 18, 2010)

Saturday I'll be # 121


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Saturday #142


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 18, 2010)

52


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 18, 2010)

54


----------



## wrs (Sep 18, 2010)

Try #19 for my Saturday pick.


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 18, 2010)

My Sat. pick is 141


----------



## Sterling (Sep 18, 2010)

125 for Saturday!


----------



## REO (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm always here checking (so exciting!) but we had to take a horse to the vet.

*APPYLOVER2* you caught seahorse #2!

PM me your mailing address and your email addy and I'll arrange for your prize to be sent to you! Congrats!





One more to go!


----------



## Nuzzle (Sep 18, 2010)

Today I pick 92.



Congratulations APPYLOVER2.


----------



## O So (Sep 18, 2010)

129 for my Saturday number!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll pick 78. Told you 40 wasn't lucky for me.


----------



## CKC (Sep 18, 2010)

99 for Saturday


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Wow! Guess sitting here this morning and writing down all 15 pages of numbers wasn't a waste of time after all. Good luck on the remaining seahorse everybody!


----------



## Genie (Sep 18, 2010)

13


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 18, 2010)

Ill pick 111


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 19, 2010)

90


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 19, 2010)

If its not too late I would like #98


----------



## SHANA (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll choose 85


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 19, 2010)

95


----------



## Reble (Sep 19, 2010)

# 20 today


----------



## wrs (Sep 19, 2010)

#112 for Sunday.


----------



## Anne ABC (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh wow! 



 We have got to be getting close!!

For Sunday I will take # 143


----------



## Genie (Sep 19, 2010)

13 on September 19,2010


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2010)

107 for Sunday


----------



## sdust (Sep 19, 2010)

I take #27


----------



## REO (Sep 19, 2010)

There's still a seahorse loose in the LB pond!

It's a number NO ONE has ever picked before!





The pre-game, pre-chosen numbers do Not change each day, so if a number didn't win before, it won't win now. Make your daily guess count! Pick a new number instead of a "used" one!

Good luck everyone!

We'll be doing this each month and there are great prizes in store!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 19, 2010)

97 for sunday


----------



## epetrilli (Sep 19, 2010)

34!!


----------



## jsites (Sep 19, 2010)

64


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 19, 2010)

122


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 19, 2010)

If it's ok for me to guess again I'll take 103.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 19, 2010)

128


----------



## ruffian (Sep 19, 2010)

110


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm going to try 79!


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 19, 2010)

My pick for Sunday is 137.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anyone said 150? I will say 150 for today.


----------



## Nuzzle (Sep 19, 2010)

Today I pick 136


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been so busy with the death of my Grandmother this week, I just read the post about not picking the picked numbers,




.

Okay, today I pick 116 !


----------



## chandab (Sep 19, 2010)

I read the thread earlier today, and then I think I forgot to guess, so I'll try 8 for today.


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll go with 62 today


----------



## O So (Sep 19, 2010)

89 for me on Sunday the 19th!


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a question. If I (or anyone else) ventures a guess at the wrong time of the day and not between midnight and noon eastern time, does that guess not count or how do you handle that? Not trying to cause trouble--just trying to understand as I just found this and have a number picked to put in at the assigned time.

Thanks


----------



## REO (Sep 19, 2010)

Mary Lou _meant_ midnight to midnight.






Good catch, I didn't notice that LOL!

There are only 16 numbers that have not been picked! Most people are picking used numbers. The seahorse is still out there to be caught! One more prize to win!


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 19, 2010)

ok, My pick for today is then 134. Now I can pick another in a few hours. woo hoo.


----------



## REO (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## dannigirl (Sep 20, 2010)

And my pick for today is 108. Now I can go to bed. Good night


----------



## O So (Sep 20, 2010)

dannigirl said:


> And my pick for today is 108. Now I can go to bed. Good night


I still have 2 and a half hours till I can pick another number again! LOL


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 20, 2010)

Its Monday where I am now! My next pick is 82


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll choose 104.


----------



## jsites (Sep 20, 2010)

82


----------



## Nuzzle (Sep 20, 2010)

I guess this will be my last pick since there's not much left to choose from.

So for Monday I pick 131.


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 20, 2010)

My pick for Monday is 140.


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 20, 2010)

My last guess will be 93. Now off to work I go


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 20, 2010)

If I wrote them all down correctly I don't think 41 has been picked.

My Guess for Monday is 41 .


----------



## SHANA (Sep 20, 2010)

My pick for today is 114


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Sep 20, 2010)

My pick for today is 122


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 20, 2010)

#35


----------



## Anne ABC (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh boy, this is fun!! Just knew there would be a WINNER this morning!

Monday morning I'll take # 108


----------



## wrs (Sep 20, 2010)

#115


----------



## SHANA (Sep 20, 2010)

There are only 5 numbers left that have not been picked. Can't wait to see what number is the winning one.


----------



## sdust (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll take #30


----------



## chandab (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, I pick 37 today.


----------



## Reble (Sep 20, 2010)

#36 today


----------



## justjinx (Sep 20, 2010)

81 for monday


----------



## CKC (Sep 20, 2010)

130


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 20, 2010)

My number for Monday is...............6


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2010)

*Mad For Minis..........*

*You won! You caught the last seahorse!*

*The number was 93! PM me your mailing address and you email address!*

This has been really FUN!





Thank you all for playing! We'll be doing this again next month!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats Mad for minis!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 20, 2010)

Awww SHUCKS!! I was debating between 93 and 82 as my last pick!

congrats to all the winners! I cant wait to do the next contest!

when will it be Robin?


----------



## Anne ABC (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners, this was a fun one!!


----------



## wrs (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners.





This was a really fun game. Looking forward to the next one.


----------

